# RAM et USB



## lopa45 (2 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous, 

j'aurai besoin d'un sérieux coup de main, je vous expose mes demandes : 

Sur une certaine série de Powerbook G4 la barre de RAM du dessous n'est pas détecté (alors qu'elle est neuve), y à t-il un moyen de réparer ça (même en bidouillant  ) ?

Secondement, sur ces mêmes ordinateur les ports usb ne sont pas assez alimenté pour les disques durs externes : y à t-il un moyen d'augmenter la puissance des ports usb ( usb 2 ) ? 

Merci à tous d'avance 

PS : J'espère avoir posté au bon endroit sinon merci de me le signaler


----------



## didgar (3 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Pour le slot de ram je ne sais pas.
Pour l'alimentation des disques externes USB, si ton câble dispose de l'alimentation en "Y" ( voir image ci-dessous ) il te suffit d'utiliser une rallonge USB mâle/femelle pour pouvoir alimenter ton disque simultanément avec les deux ports usb de ton PowerBook ... Apple ayant disposé un port de chaque côté de la machine !







A+

Didier


----------



## lopa45 (19 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse je vais essayer


----------

